
The Fine Line – Ryan Lochte Swimming. (NYT Video-Supported Storytelling) - danielhunt
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/08/05/sports/olympics-swimmer-ryan-lochte.html
======
danielhunt
I quite like how this approach to storytelling/demonstration has been put
together.

Sure, they hijack the scrollwheel, and there isn't a lot of textual content on
the page, but it is done very well in my opinion.

I thought it would be appreciated here (I have no connection with NYT or this
story)

A++, would scroll again.

